# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استفاده از موبایل برای درس خواندن

## FaridRzi

سلام


من فکر کنم که الان با توجه به شرایط موجود جامعه بشه گفت که گوشی‌های موبایل بخش جدا نشدنی زندگی امروز ماها باشه. تقریبا بخش خیلی بزرگی از روزمون رو توی گوشی‌های موبایلی می‌گذرونیم.
من خودم راستش وقتی می خوام کتابی بخونم جای اینکه برم نسخه کاغذی‌شو می خرم. به نظرم هم توی زندگی طبیعی ما تاثیر مثبت داره. هم اینکه خوندنش خدایی خیلی ساده‌تره. از همه مهم‌تر کتاب‌های الکترونیکی قیمت خیلی کمتری نسبت به کتاب‌های کاغذی دارند. فکر کنم آدمایی مثل من کم نباشند.


الان منن یه سوال داشتم از شماها. تاحالا شماها تجربه درس خوندن برای کنکور از طریق اپ‌های موبایلی رو داشته؟
یعنی بجای خرید کتاب کاغذی از کتاب الکترونیکی استفاده کنه و نتیجه مثبتی بگیره؟

این چیزیه که الان برای کنکور من دغدغه است و راستش من ترجیح میدم که بجای اینکه برم نسخه کاغذی رو بخرم با الکترونیکی‌ش کار کنم.
الان محصول یا چیزی برای اینکار سراغ دارید؟جایی که کتاب بهم بفروشه منتها نه کاغذی بلکه الکترونیکی.

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaridRzi


سلام


من فکر کنم که الان با توجه به شرایط موجود جامعه بشه گفت که گوشی‌های موبایل بخش جدا نشدنی زندگی امروز ماها باشه. تقریبا بخش خیلی بزرگی از روزمون رو توی گوشی‌های موبایلی می‌گذرونیم.
من خودم راستش وقتی می خوام کتابی بخونم جای اینکه برم نسخه کاغذی‌شو می خرم. به نظرم هم توی زندگی طبیعی ما تاثیر مثبت داره. هم اینکه خوندنش خدایی خیلی ساده‌تره. از همه مهم‌تر کتاب‌های الکترونیکی قیمت خیلی کمتری نسبت به کتاب‌های کاغذی دارند. فکر کنم آدمایی مثل من کم نباشند.


الان منن یه سوال داشتم از شماها. تاحالا شماها تجربه درس خوندن برای کنکور از طریق اپ‌های موبایلی رو داشته؟
یعنی بجای خرید کتاب کاغذی از کتاب الکترونیکی استفاده کنه و نتیجه مثبتی بگیره؟

این چیزیه که الان برای کنکور من دغدغه است و راستش من ترجیح میدم که بجای اینکه برم نسخه کاغذی رو بخرم با الکترونیکی‌ش کار کنم.
الان محصول یا چیزی برای اینکار سراغ دارید؟جایی که کتاب بهم بفروشه منتها نه کاغذی بلکه الکترونیکی.


کتابا تو کانالهای تلگرامی موجوده رایگان
اما انسان با گوشی حواسش پرت میشه ناخوداگاه بهتره همون کاغذیشو استفاده کنی
کاغذیشو هر وقت بخوای میشه استفاده کرد و تو حاشیه ش نکته نوشت
الکترونیکش ممکنه گوشیت ضربه ببینه و یا بسوزه و یا پاک بشه
کاغذیش گرونتره اما بهتره*

----------


## bits

موبایل جلوی تمرکز رو میگیره شارژش هم زود تموم میشه باید از صب تا شب بزنی به شارژ. هم گوشیت آسیب میبینه هم چشمات. هیچی مثل کتاب آدمو به تسلط نمیرسونه. اشتباه منو نکن. کتاب بخر بعدش بذار تو اینترنت بفروش. گوشی میگیری دستت میری آهنگ گوش می کنی.میری تو نت میچرخی بعدا خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی خانواده میگن همش سرش تو گوشی بود درس نمی خوند. تو سال کنکور گوشی رو محدود کن. من و دوستم تجربشو داریم خوش آیند نیست . اپ فیدیبو همچین چیزی رو داره خیلی سبز هم یه اپ اینجوری واسه کتاباش داره. اگه کتاب رو خواستی و پیدا نکردی بخر ولی پرینت بگیر. یا مثلن واسه یکی دو درست از فیلمای آموزشی تو گوشیت بریز استفاده کن ولی 70 درصد وقتت باید با کتاب و نوشتن بگذره تا تسلط پیدا کنی وگرنه با گوشی فکر میکنی بلدی موقع تست زنی که میشه هیچی نمی تونی رو کاغذ بیاری.

----------


## Mehran1378

نشر الگو رو مثلا فیدیبو داره و فک میکنم کتابای دیگه کنکوری هم داشته باشه اکثرشونو

----------


## Mehran1378

> موبایل جلوی تمرکز رو میگیره شارژش هم زود تموم میشه باید از صب تا شب بزنی به شارژ. هم گوشیت آسیب میبینه هم چشمات. هیچی مثل کتاب آدمو به تسلط نمیرسونه. اشتباه منو نکن. کتاب بخر بعدش بذار تو اینترنت بفروش. گوشی میگیری دستت میری آهنگ گوش میری تو نت میچرخی بعدا خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی خانواده میگن همش سرش تو گوشی بود درس نمی خوند. تو سال کنکور گوشی رو محدود کن. من و دوستم تجربشو داریم خوش آیند نیست . اپ فیدیبو همچین چیزی رو داره خیلی سبز هم یه اپ اینجوری واسه کتاباش داره. اگه کتاب رو خواستی و پیدا نکردی بخر ولی پرینت بگیر. یا مثلن واسه یکی دو درست از فیلمای آموزشی تو گوشیت بریز استفاده کن ولی 70 درصد وقتت باید با کتاب و نوشتن بگذره تا تسلط پیدا کنی وگرنه با گوشی فکر میکنی بلدی موقع تست زنی که میشه هیچی نمی تونی رو کاغذ بیاری.


خب پرینت بگیره که قیمت نزدیک به همون میشه و دردسرشم بیشتره!

----------


## bits

> خب پرینت بگیره که قیمت نزدیک به همون میشه و دردسرشم بیشتره!


آخه خیلی از کتابا دیگه پیدا نمیشه. بخاطر چیزایی که گفتم بهتره چاپی بخونه بعد مثلن تو دیواری جایی بفروشه. بعد گفتم 70 درصد زمانشو به کتاب چاپی اختصاص بده اون 30 درصد در صورت نیاز و لزوم هیچ اشکالی نداره ولی واسه ی همه ی درسا نمی صرفه

----------


## bits

بفروشه بازم پول به دست میاره ولی گوشی تنبل میکنه . پول دادن بهتر از یه سال هدر دادن وقته

----------


## M.javaddd

این کار رو نکن که نابود میشی...همین میشه بهانه که قاطی کانال تلگرام و اینترنت و شبکه های اجتماعی، گاهی دو صفحه هم درس و نکته میخونی، آخر سر هم میگی من روزی ۱۵ ساعت پای درس بودم...به شدت هم حواست رو پرت میکنه و تمرکز رو ازت میگیره...
اینکارو نکن...برادرانه بهت توصیه میکنم..این یه سال  و از گوشی دل بکنید...

----------


## amoehsan

> *
> 
> کتابا تو کانالهای تلگرامی موجوده رایگان
> اما انسان با گوشی حواسش پرت میشه ناخوداگاه بهتره همون کاغذیشو استفاده کنی
> کاغذیشو هر وقت بخوای میشه استفاده کرد و تو حاشیه ش نکته نوشت
> الکترونیکش ممکنه گوشیت ضربه ببینه و یا بسوزه و یا پاک بشه
> کاغذیش گرونتره اما بهتره*


سلام.میشه لینک کانال هارو رو برام توی خصوصی بفرستید؟ اخه میخوام بعضی کتابارو بخرم یک کم مقایسه کنم.مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MehranWilson

خب شما باید گوشیت هم عریض و هم شارژ فوق العاده ای داشته باشه و هم یه پاوربانک خوب داشته باشی تا بتونی باهاش درس بخونی
خب بجای این پولایی که برای اینا بدی برو کاغذیش رو بخر

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام
> 
> 
> من فکر کنم که الان با توجه به شرایط موجود جامعه بشه گفت که گوشی‌های موبایل بخش جدا نشدنی زندگی امروز ماها باشه. تقریبا بخش خیلی بزرگی از روزمون رو توی گوشی‌های موبایلی می‌گذرونیم.
> من خودم راستش وقتی می خوام کتابی بخونم جای اینکه برم نسخه کاغذی‌شو می خرم. به نظرم هم توی زندگی طبیعی ما تاثیر مثبت داره. هم اینکه خوندنش خدایی خیلی ساده‌تره. از همه مهم‌تر کتاب‌های الکترونیکی قیمت خیلی کمتری نسبت به کتاب‌های کاغذی دارند. فکر کنم آدمایی مثل من کم نباشند.
> 
> 
> الان منن یه سوال داشتم از شماها. تاحالا شماها تجربه درس خوندن برای کنکور از طریق اپ‌های موبایلی رو داشته؟
> یعنی بجای خرید کتاب کاغذی از کتاب الکترونیکی استفاده کنه و نتیجه مثبتی بگیره؟
> ...


من با پی دی اف خیلی میخوندم
مخصوصا فیل شیمی و خط ویژه زبان رو
بجز سوزش شدید چشم و در نتیجه خستگی زودرس هیچ فرقی با کتاب کاغذی نداره
در نتیجه بنظر من الانم که وضع اقتصاد بده گزینه بدی نیست

----------


## A.H.M

> خب پرینت بگیره که قیمت نزدیک به همون میشه و دردسرشم بیشتره!


حاجی شما مطمئنا از قیمت پرینت خبر نداری
قیمت مصوب اتحادیه عکاسان صفه ای هزار تومنه و این برای یه کتاب حداقل 150 صفحه ای یعنی...
دیگه ارزون ترین جایی که من بعد دو ماه گشتن پیدا کردم تو تالار کتاب روبه روی دانشگاه تهران تو میدان انقلاب بود که صفحه ای پشت و رو سیصد تومن میزدند

----------


## A.H.M

> خب شما باید گوشیت هم عریض و هم شارژ فوق العاده ای داشته باشه و هم یه پاوربانک خوب داشته باشی تا بتونی باهاش درس بخونی
> خب بجای این پولایی که برای اینا بدی برو کاغذیش رو بخر


من گوشیم هواویه و پنج اینچ
باطریشم که معمولیه
ولی از صبح تا ساعت هفت عصر اگه یکسر میخوندی شارژ داشتی
در واقع پی دی اف شارژ مصرف نمیکنه ، نت گردی و فیلم دیدن باطری رو خالی میکنه

----------


## Parla11

گوشی+ درس خوندن= غیرممکن

نمیدونم منظورتون رو درست فهمیدم یا نه. من یکی که نمیتونم با گوشی درس بخونم. ترجیح میدم درگیر همون کاغذ و کتاب باشم تا اینکه حواسم پرت شه.

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

اخرین نمونه ای از دوستام که تو کانالای درسی تلگرام میچرخید، الان داره اماده میشه برا 99  :Yahoo (21): 
نکن برادر نکن
خیلی وقتا 100 درصد برات پیش میاد که تو کانالای ورزشی و غیره میری ولی به خودت تلقین میکنی که داری درس میخونی 
دیدم که میگم بوخودا :/

----------


## OverError

> *
> 
> کتابا تو کانالهای تلگرامی موجوده رایگان
> اما انسان با گوشی حواسش پرت میشه ناخوداگاه بهتره همون کاغذیشو استفاده کنی
> کاغذیشو هر وقت بخوای میشه استفاده کرد و تو حاشیه ش نکته نوشت
> الکترونیکش ممکنه گوشیت ضربه ببینه و یا بسوزه و یا پاک بشه
> کاغذیش گرونتره اما بهتره*


میشه این کانالا رو برام بفرستی پی وی ؟ ممنون

----------


## FaridRzi

من خودم تازگی توی یه نمایشگاه یه اپ پیدا کردم به اسم قبولی.
بعد این یه سری نکته مثبت داره که فکر کنم کیفیت درس خوندن رو شدیدا بالا می‌بره برای شما.
مثلا بهت میگه توی یه چه بحث‌هایی از یه درس اشکال داری. کجاها باید سوالا سخت‌تری حل کنی و کجاها نیازی نیست و می‌تونی با حل کردن سوالات ساده پیش بری.
فکر کن یه چیز هوشمند حواسش به مسیر درس‌خوندن تو باشه. چقدر کار راحت‌تر میشه؟
بعد خدایی تو این گرونی و دلار و غیره که نمی‌صرفه بری کتاب کاغذی بخری. ناسلامتی قرن ۲۱مه. 


اما خوب همه اینا به کنار. اینکه میگید گوشی حواس رو پرت می‌کنه هم خودش هست. منتها وقتی من از وقتم توی گوشی به درستی استفاده کنم این مشکل حل میشه دیگه.
من که خودم قصد دارم استفاده کنم. با مشاورم تو قلم‌چی هم صحبت کردم. اون اولش می‌گفت که نباید چنین کاری بکنی. منتها بعدش وقتی دید چقدر اطلاعات خوبی به آدم میده و مسیر درس‌خوندن آدم چقدر بهتر میشه،‌ نظرش برگشت. گفت یه مدتی تو تابستون تست کن و اگه نتیجه داد،‌ ادامه بده. اگه هم نتیجه نداد ولش کن بره.

----------


## FaridRzi

> موبایل جلوی تمرکز رو میگیره شارژش هم زود تموم میشه باید از صب تا شب بزنی به شارژ. هم گوشیت آسیب میبینه هم چشمات. هیچی مثل کتاب آدمو به تسلط نمیرسونه. اشتباه منو نکن. کتاب بخر بعدش بذار تو اینترنت بفروش. گوشی میگیری دستت میری آهنگ گوش می کنی.میری تو نت میچرخی بعدا خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی خانواده میگن همش سرش تو گوشی بود درس نمی خوند. تو سال کنکور گوشی رو محدود کن. من و دوستم تجربشو داریم خوش آیند نیست . اپ فیدیبو همچین چیزی رو داره خیلی سبز هم یه اپ اینجوری واسه کتاباش داره. اگه کتاب رو خواستی و پیدا نکردی بخر ولی پرینت بگیر. یا مثلن واسه یکی دو درست از فیلمای آموزشی تو گوشیت بریز استفاده کن ولی 70 درصد وقتت باید با کتاب و نوشتن بگذره تا تسلط پیدا کنی وگرنه با گوشی فکر میکنی بلدی موقع تست زنی که میشه هیچی نمی تونی رو کاغذ بیاری.


آخه ببین، اینطوریه که خیلی باحاله. مثلا من یه مدت کوتاهی استفاده کردم بهم گفت که توی چه بخشی از مشتق‌ها مشکل دارم. بعد من رفتم تمرکز گذاشتم روی اون بخش و داره کم کم مشکلم حل میشه.
اینکه بیاد بهم بگه که چطوری مفیدتر و بهینه‌تر درس بخونم که بهتره.

روی کاغذ من نمی‌تونم خیلی دقیق بگم که کدوم سبک سوالات مشکل دارم. منتها وقتی یه چیزی مثل گوشی پشت این داستان باشه خیلی پیشرفت کردن برای من ساده‌تر میشه.

----------


## FaridRzi

> خب پرینت بگیره که قیمت نزدیک به همون میشه و دردسرشم بیشتره!



یکی از چیزایی که من نگرانشم همین مصرفه کاغذه  :Yahoo (4): )
بعد پاشم برم پرینت بگیرم؟

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> بفروشه بازم پول به دست میاره ولی گوشی تنبل میکنه . پول دادن بهتر از یه سال هدر دادن وقته


سلام من پول ندارم کتاباي تستو بگيرم برا همين ميخوام از اپ خيلي سبز بوک پي دي افشو بگيرم
وقتيم گرفتم ميزارم تو تبلتي که خيليم سالم نيس ميزنم تو شارژ و باش کار ميکنم تبلته اينترنت يا چيز ديگه هم نداره که نگران باشم....چطوره؟

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Hin

> سلام من پول ندارم کتاباي تستو بگيرم برا همين ميخوام از اپ خيلي سبز بوک پي دي افشو بگيرم
> وقتيم گرفتم ميزارم تو تبلتي که خيليم سالم نيس ميزنم تو شارژ و باش کار ميکنم تبلته اينترنت يا چيز ديگه هم نداره که نگران باشم....چطوره؟
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


موردی نداره استفاده کن اینترنت هم داشته باشه موردی نداره وقتی بتونی برنامه بریزی و به جا استفاده کنی 
تو اینجوری یک سوم پول کتابا رو میدی و خیلی به نفعت میشه

----------


## A.H.D

تلفن همراه بستگی به اراده خودت داره که زیاد طرفش نری....
من خودم گوشی لمسی داشتم در زمان کنکور کارهایی که می کردم مثلاً:
1-دانلود چند جزوه مهم
2-گوش دادن به موزیک در زمان خستگی و همچنین سر درس هایی که کمی خسته کننده بود....
3-چک کردن سایت کانون،دریافت کارنامه و...
و...
کلا زیاد استفاده نشه بهتره ولی بهتره دو ماه آخر کلا استفاده نکنید...

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> تلفن همراه بستگی به اراده خودت داره که زیاد طرفش نری....
> من خودم گوشی لمسی داشتم در زمان کنکور کارهایی که می کردم مثلاً:
> 1-دانلود چند جزوه مهم
> 2-گوش دادن به موزیک در زمان خستگی و همچنین سر درس هایی که کمی خسته کننده بود....
> 3-چک کردن سایت کانون،دریافت کارنامه و...
> و...
> کلا زیاد استفاده نشه بهتره ولی بهتره دو ماه آخر کلا استفاده نکنید...


اگ بخوام با گوشي درس بخونم و هواس پرتي و اينا نداشته باشم برا چشمام ضرر نداره؟در ضمن تبلت هفت اينچي نه گوشي

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> موردی نداره استفاده کن اینترنت هم داشته باشه موردی نداره وقتی بتونی برنامه بریزی و به جا استفاده کنی 
> تو اینجوری یک سوم پول کتابا رو میدی و خیلی به نفعت میشه


اگ بخوام با گوشي درس بخونم و هواس پرتي و اينا نداشته باشم برا چشمام ضرر نداره؟

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mariyana

> اگ بخوام با گوشي درس بخونم و هواس پرتي و اينا نداشته باشم برا چشمام ضرر نداره؟در ضمن تبلت هفت اينچي نه گوشي
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


صفحه 7 اینچ دقیقا نمیدونم چقدره ولی کوچیکه من خودم با تبلت (10.5 و 12.9 اینچ) و لپ تاپ درس خوندم کل دانشگاهو با معدل عالیم اومدم بیرون بسته به تواناییت داره اول هیچ بازی نریزی توش+اینترنت رو قطع کنی من سال اولم که عادت کردم یه سری سایت یا برنامه هست دسترسی تو به مدت زمانی که بهش میدی به اینترنت گیم و...قطع میکنه فقط ورد یا pdf باز میذاره برات.برای چشما من صفحه تبلت و لپ تاپ جفتشون متناسب و...بود ولی عینک انتی رفلکس(بلوکات)دارم چشمام هم هیچ ضعیف نشده عینک رو توصیه میکنم واقعا قابشو گرون نخریدی یا مهم نیست فقط شیشه شو با کیفیت بگیر
اگه بتونی پولی میدی کتابو بدی تبلت یا لپ تاپ بزرگتر بهتره که چشمات اذیت نشه

----------


## meysam98

اگه راحتی
اشکالی نداره

----------


## A.H.D

> اگ بخوام با گوشي درس بخونم و هواس پرتي و اينا نداشته باشم برا چشمام ضرر نداره؟در ضمن تبلت هفت اينچي نه گوشي
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


برای این که چشمات اذیت نشه هر چند دقیقه یک بار به مدت یک دقیقه به یه جای دور خیره شو....

----------


## V_buqs

یه بار من انجام دادم به خودم اومدم دیدم مایکل اسکافیلد داره خالکوبیشو به اون دیونه نشون میده که نقششو کامل کنه چون سوخته بود   :Yahoo (21):  

توصیه نمیشه اصن

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> یه بار من انجام دادم به خودم اومدم دیدم مایکل اسکافیلد داره خالکوبیشو به اون دیونه نشون میده که نقششو کامل کنه چون سوخته بود   
> 
> توصیه نمیشه اصن


بستگي به خوده ادم داره که چقد مصمم باشه

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## V_buqs

> بستگي به خوده ادم داره که چقد مصمم باشه
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



خلاصه تجربه ما بود اوایل خوب پیش میرفت بعد انگیزم که کم شد این اتفاقا پیش اومد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wonshower

> من خودم تازگی توی یه نمایشگاه یه اپ پیدا کردم به اسم قبولی.
> بعد این یه سری نکته مثبت داره که فکر کنم کیفیت درس خوندن رو شدیدا بالا می‌بره برای شما.
> مثلا بهت میگه توی یه چه بحث‌هایی از یه درس اشکال داری. کجاها باید سوالا سخت‌تری حل کنی و کجاها نیازی نیست و می‌تونی با حل کردن سوالات ساده پیش بری.
> فکر کن یه چیز هوشمند حواسش به مسیر درس‌خوندن تو باشه. چقدر کار راحت‌تر میشه؟
> بعد خدایی تو این گرونی و دلار و غیره که نمی‌صرفه بری کتاب کاغذی بخری. ناسلامتی قرن ۲۱مه. 
> 
> 
> اما خوب همه اینا به کنار. اینکه میگید گوشی حواس رو پرت می‌کنه هم خودش هست. منتها وقتی من از وقتم توی گوشی به درستی استفاده کنم این مشکل حل میشه دیگه.
> من که خودم قصد دارم استفاده کنم. با مشاورم تو قلم‌چی هم صحبت کردم. اون اولش می‌گفت که نباید چنین کاری بکنی. منتها بعدش وقتی دید چقدر اطلاعات خوبی به آدم میده و مسیر درس‌خوندن آدم چقدر بهتر میشه،‌ نظرش برگشت. گفت یه مدتی تو تابستون تست کن و اگه نتیجه داد،‌ ادامه بده. اگه هم نتیجه نداد ولش کن بره.


اسم اپ؟

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> اسم اپ؟


گفت ديگه[emoji52]

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> من با پی دی اف خیلی میخوندم
> مخصوصا فیل شیمی و خط ویژه زبان رو
> بجز سوزش شدید چشم و در نتیجه خستگی زودرس هیچ فرقی با کتاب کاغذی نداره
> در نتیجه بنظر من الانم که وضع اقتصاد بده گزینه بدی نیست


کتابارو از کجا تهيه ميکرديد؟

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## aretmis

چرا عاقل کند کاری ....؟!

خوب اگه فقط مشکلت هزینه اس و میخوای صرفه جویی کنی برو کتابای دست دوم بگیر یا برو مدرسه از دوازهمی های پارسال بگیر یا....راه های دیگه ای هم هست
هر کاری میکنی بکن 
اما با موبایل درس نخون که یهو چشم وا کردی دیدی تو اینستا داری پستا و کامنتای مردم رو میخونی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

> چرا عاقل کند کاری ....؟!
> 
> خوب اگه فقط مشکلت هزینه اس و میخوای صرفه جویی کنی برو کتابای دست دوم بگیر یا برو مدرسه از دوازهمی های پارسال بگیر یا....راه های دیگه ای هم هست
> هر کاری میکنی بکن 
> اما با موبایل درس نخون که یهو چشم وا کردی دیدی تو اینستا داری پستا و کامنتای مردم رو میخونی


نه تبلتم نت داره نه بازي هيچي خياليه...پول دست دومم ندارم

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Insidee

مشکلی نداره فقط جنبه استفاده از هر وسیله ای رو تو سال کنکور داشته باشید و تمام انرژیتون رو برا کنکور بزارید وقت برای موبایل و ..... هم هست
بله میشه استفاده کرد برای زمان های مرده برای لغت زبان ادبیات -ویس و ....

----------

